# C & C website Homepage



## DougGrigg (Nov 7, 2013)

Haven't finalized my website yet, but I've been gradually adding to it, Here's a tester page for my home page, Dont really take into consideration the images or text mentioned, but the overall layout. 

Essentially I hope to take some bodies of work which relate in colour to make everything flow well, but until then its just the layout I have been working on! 

Anywhoo, C & C on the layout and design please!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 7, 2013)

I like it.  Nice and simple.


----------



## texkam (Nov 7, 2013)

It doesn't take long to look at a horseshoe.

Nice work.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 7, 2013)

Looks good, simple always works.


----------



## cbarnard7 (Nov 7, 2013)

I like it! The text at the top is a little hard to read, though. At least for me anyways!


----------



## DougGrigg (Nov 7, 2013)

cbarnard7 said:


> I like it! The text at the top is a little hard to read, though. At least for me anyways!



Noted, I'll darken the grey tones!


----------

